# December photo contest



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ace's first bath


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

At Rock Chappel Park. Dates wrong on camera


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Miss Rose Lee


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack, thinking what he could get into next!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo and his daddy, his first night home with us.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Nevermind the site wont let me upload any pictures


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

this is Scout


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's Kailani investigating our Christmas lights.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Kailani's Pack said:


> Here's Kailini investigating our Christmas lights.


I love this, such thinking happening - - you can just see the wheels turning.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenSummer said:


> Nevermind the site wont let me upload any pictures


Try resizing them, or load them on a photo site like photobucket, then copy and past the IMG code in your message here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The eyes to their soul, or to ours?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone-love these black and white photos. I can remember the day when we dreamed about color photos-there is something so special and unique about the black and white shots.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, I posted the wrong photo, give me a minute...

:curtain:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I said awwwwwwwwww so loudly when I saw baby Ace that Tally sprang up and tried to sit in my lap!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> The eyes to their soul, or to ours?


This is such an artistic, lyrical picture- I love it.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Kailani's Pack said:


> Here's Kailani investigating our Christmas lights.


 
OMG...I just have to say AWESOME PHOTO!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

The Princess pouting with her Santa hat after I told her she was on the ¨Naughty List¨


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Changed photo to a later post - sorry. :doh:


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

This is a very sad Milo when he dropped his toy behind the couch and I didn't hop right up to get it for him (in my defense, I can't move the couch by myself! lol) poor baby!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Here's mine from this morning...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, let's try this again


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Graham and his first Christmas.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

my little peanut maggie.


----------



## Kailani's Pack (Nov 21, 2010)

What a great bunch of pictures. Not to mention the beautiful subjects!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is such an artistic, lyrical picture- I love it.


Thanks. Accidental shots sometimes turn out really good.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Dylan last Winter, he will be 13, 2/3/11


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> This is such an artistic, lyrical picture- I love it.


I agree! I love that one too!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*A Sadie hug*

uh-oh....do the photo contest rules say 'dogs only'? It's OK if not, just feel the love :smooch: and ignore the slobber, lol


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's Sadie when we got her. I miss her being such a little pup.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Look what Santa left me under the tree - Ambertru Thai's Hotter 'N Hell @ 8 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

These pictures are absolutely beautiful. There is something magical about b&w photos. You could make a great calendar for 2011 with all these shots! 

Kim


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Look what Santa left me under the tree - Ambertru Thai's Hotter 'N Hell @ 8 1/2 weeks old.
> Attached Thumbnails


This is magical, so special.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, Santa might have left Thai under the tree for Gwen but he's MY boy! Gwen has Nyg & Razz as her sucky babies! :uhoh: Here's my favourite!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*My Handsome Gunner*

Fall pic at the park.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

moverking said:


> uh-oh....do the photo contest rules say 'dogs only'? It's OK if not, just feel the love :smooch: and ignore the slobber, lol


Rutro.. I need to change my photo. :doh:


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

here's my snugglebug from this morning...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They're all terrific photos!!!!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

one of my favs<3


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

"Gwen has Nyg & Razz as her sucky babies!" This made me laugh  

Ok...are Gwen and Bigdawg husband and wife? Why am I just figuring this out? LOL Not fair you posting two pictures of your beautiful puppy!!!! Just kidding ... the more the better!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

This has always been one of my favorite B&Ws of Gus.


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

My Amber girl.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

janine said:


> "Gwen has Nyg & Razz as her sucky babies!" This made me laugh
> 
> Ok...are Gwen and Bigdawg husband and wife? Why am I just figuring this out? LOL Not fair you posting two pictures of your beautiful puppy!!!! Just kidding ... the more the better!!!


Yes, I'm BIGDAWG's better half  and we share Nygel, Razz & Thai! BIGDAWG does draw the line with the boys when it comes to DDD as in dog dirt duty and vomit but will contend with urine!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tyson as a puppy


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Comet as a little guy.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't have a lot of BWs but I like this one because he looks so happy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby, taken this past summer.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is Honey in B/w


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold, Toby's pic is absolutely gorgeous.....such a wonderful soul.... the picture says a thousand words......


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

This is a photo of me and my recently dearly, departed Bridget. I think it's my favourite picture. We were always "in sync" but never more so than in this photograph. I miss you my beautiful angel!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Muphy looking handsome in the snow...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow!! U r very very handsome Murphy!? :


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Murphy is gorgeous, yes. Love his tail!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

*My pretty Lacey*

Here's Lacey in the snow. This is her signature expression


----------



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

Hurley's first snow


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Towhee stopping to listen


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo says "CHEESE!"


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Mojo I love that face!!! and what white teeth 
Hurley has that look of a little kid on Christmas morning...so sweet. 
I love the black and white's ...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am loving all of these pictures of such gorgeous dogs!

Kosmo in the snow last year


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackson in the snow today


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, let's try this again


That needs to be enlarged, framed and hung over the fireplace. Gorgeous.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My senior boy Reno!!


----------



## Duke's Mommy (Jan 14, 2010)

*Holiday Paxton*

Here is grandpuppy, Paxton - 3 years old. Too cute, love the black/white with the red hat! :wavey:


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some of these are so good, I feel ashamed to post any!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So many wonderful photos!! I am jealous of the talent on these pages.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Baby Ty*


----------



## Minnesota (Nov 24, 2010)

*Going Home*

This is a pic of us bringing Minnesota home


----------



## goldenboy2010 (Nov 23, 2010)

Kailani's Pack said:


> Here's Kailani investigating our Christmas lights.


 
I ABSOLUTELY LOVE this picture. such innocence depicted. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

These are all SOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!!!!

Here's my Jazz-ma-Tazz!!


----------



## woodjack (May 13, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody, Hope to see some pictures of new bundles of golden joy, always seem to get new members this time of year with new golden chewing monsters...=)


----------

